# Beef or venison bacon?



## possumgritz (Jun 13, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had a recipe for buck bacon without using the pre-mixed season packs?


----------



## mossymo (Jun 14, 2008)

I beleive cowgirl made a venison bacon mixing her own ingredients, if I recall correctly?


----------



## possumgritz (Jun 14, 2008)

Cowgirl, You out there?


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

I did some buffalo bacon awhile back, would that be what you are looking for? http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...096#post172096

It's more of a "formed" bacon.

Also have a couple of canadian bacon recipes using pork loin..
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=11250


I do not use pre-packaged buckboard bacon cure. Have not tried it.

Let me know if I can be of any help to you.


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know if this helps; but the local grocer had his own smokehouse and used to cure/smoke briskets and then slice them up across the grain and label as "Beef Bacon".   It was very tasty.   I can't help with the receipe; only I think he chilled the briskets to almost freezing before slicing.   Semper Fi.


----------



## possumgritz (Jun 15, 2008)

I appreciate the replies! I have made venison bacon using curley's seasonings and loved it. I was wondering if anyone has taken a stab at making ground venison bacon using their own seasonings? I know that curley's seasonings are cheap, but I would like to be able to make it from scratch.


----------



## luke (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd be interested in the same. Although Curley's prices are cheap, the shipping to Canada is worth more than the seasoning.......

So.......anyone???
Cogirl can you elaborate on "winging the seasoning"??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 12, 2011)

possumgritz said:


> I appreciate the replies! I have made venison bacon using curley's seasonings and loved it. I was wondering if anyone has taken a stab at making ground venison bacon using their own seasonings? I know that curley's seasonings are cheap, but I would like to be able to make it from scratch.


Did you have any luck finding a recipe?  The shipping is a bit pricey unless you order ALOT!




Luke said:


> I'd be interested in the same. Although Curley's prices are cheap, the shipping to Canada is worth more than the seasoning.......
> 
> So.......anyone???
> Cogirl can you elaborate on "winging the seasoning"??
> ...


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 12, 2011)

I will shoot you a pm as soon as I find the recipe I used. :)

I make buffalo and venison bacon with it.

I see you already have another post about the bacon. Let me know if you still want the recipe I use! Good luck!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 12, 2011)

cowgirl said:


> I will shoot you a pm as soon as I find the recipe I used. :)
> 
> I make buffalo and venison bacon with it.
> 
> I see you already have another post about the bacon. Let me know if you still want the recipe I use! Good luck!


For I will try out your recipe if you wouldn't mind!!!


----------



## johnyd (Apr 13, 2011)

I cure my own bacon, using the dry cure method. works for butt, middle ( canadian) or whatever you like.

I dont have access to any commercial products so make it to an old recipe.

Per KILO of meat

18 grams salt (kosher)

10 grams sugar (un refined or brown)

2.5 grams Prague #1 powder (pink salt)

at this stage you can get experimental and add herbs spices coffee grinds..........

Rub in all over your piece of meat, seal into a zip loc bag and store in the fridge, turn every 24 hrs ( dredgeing) leave in fridge for......

2 days plus 1 day for every 1/2 inch of thickness.

So if you had some belly that was 2 inches thick, that would be 4 days plus 2, that is a MINIMUM and you wont hurt it by leaving it for longer.

It should feel "set" and not like raw meat at the end of that time.

I now wash off the salts and soak  it in cold water for 2 hrs, then leave to dry and form pellacle etc as per your normal routine.


----------

